# Do you need a fishing license for Sebastian Inlet Pier



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Does anyone know for sure if Sebastian Inlet State Park has a pier license?

I've called the state park several times, but get conflicting information. 

I called the state game commision and they tell me to call the state park. The State Park website refers to the state game commision. I'm going around in circles. All I know is that I've never seen a game warden checking for license there although they do check the fish.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

*Did you call the park directly?*

Sebastian Inlet State Park

9700 South A1A
Melbourne Beach, Florida 32951
Phone: 321-984-4852
Fax: 321-984-4854


----------

